
Robert Craft, Stravinsky Adviser and Steward, Dies at 92 - snake117
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/arts/music/robert-craft-stravinsky-adviser-and-steward-dies-at-92.html
======
rquantz
I took a theory class in the music of Stravinsky in grad school, and we used
Craft's books at several points. It's interesting to think of the life of a
person as having historical significance in large part because they acted as a
window into some other person. I suppose it's actually rather common, and
there are other examples even in the world of classical music (Schindler comes
to mind for Beethoven).

------
jdnier
There's another well-written obituary that's also worth reading here:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11997024/Robert-C...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11997024/Robert-
Craft-Stravinsky-expert-obituary.html)

~~~
lrc
True (oddly, the article uses the word "regurgitate" twice and left me
wondering "whose nipples?")

~~~
NDizzle
Also they were talking about rotary phones!

